# Just finished my 55Gallon setup! Thanks alot to the members here!



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

First off I like to thank alot of the members here for helping me build my first big tank! Help me save alot of money and got to meet alot of you guys!
Gimlid - Thanks for the tank, stand, and some decor!
Gklaw- Thanks for the aragonite and great advice!
H5N1- Thanks for the nice drift wood center piece!
Mykiss- Thanks for the spray bar kit for my XP1
Kirkdgxp- Thanks for the great looking white dwarf parrots
Ninez- Thanks for the nice Festivum
Also I have to give a big thanks to islandpets....great advice, and you can't beat $1.99 for 5 zebra daino's to cycle the tank!

So here is my first go at a big tank.....
































Thanks for looking


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

nice dragon ornament!


----------

